# my Elbow problems



## andy (May 15, 2018)

so since some of u know I recently came off of a test only cycle (if its even a cyclelol) i had these problems with elbows i pained little attention to cause they could be one of the side-effects, so i was told. butnow im on PCT for the 4th day and elbow is killin me, cant even do a push-up without an agony.

did anyone else had similar problems and how u dealing with it ?

thank You.


----------



## jennerrator (May 15, 2018)

Unfortunately when you cut or go off gear...you will feel injuries or body parts that have been worked hard...just the way it is:32 (11):


----------



## dk8594 (May 15, 2018)

Yeah, I've noticed little things here and there that I ignored, but probably shouldn't have.  Your timing could be better though.  Did you see beezy's post today about elbow pain?

https://www.ugbodybuilding.com/threads/26969-Jeffs-elbow-pain-fix


----------



## snake (May 15, 2018)

Just my thoughts here but if you're like me, you pushed past the point of where you needed to rest because you wanted to get the most out of your cycle. I really don't think it has as much to do with coming off as much as you fuuked yourself up beyond the point where you needed a rest. Only you can tell that. I will also add that if that's the case, work in a deload or rest week in that same cycle time. You're not hurt, just a bit smarter now. :32 (17):


----------



## andy (May 16, 2018)

snake said:


> Just my thoughts here but if you're like me, you pushed past the point of where you needed to rest because you wanted to get the most out of your cycle. I really don't think it has as much to do with coming off as much as you fuuked yourself up beyond the point where you needed a rest. Only you can tell that. I will also add that if that's the case, work in a deload or rest week in that same cycle time. You're not hurt, just a bit smarter now. :32 (17):



u might be right snake. can't remember when I had even a week off like a holiday or smth. I hear all the time how rest is important ,but it's harder to follow it yourself i guess.lol. Still following the mentallity -more is better , though it's not always the truth.


----------



## andy (May 16, 2018)

dk8594 said:


> Yeah, I've noticed little things here and there that I ignored, but probably shouldn't have.  Your timing could be better though.  Did you see beezy's post today about elbow pain?
> 
> https://www.ugbodybuilding.com/threads/26969-Jeffs-elbow-pain-fix



yep I read that one already ,i tried some of the excercise but can't really tell nothing as for now.


----------



## andy (May 16, 2018)

jennerrator50 said:


> Unfortunately when you cut or go off gear...you will feel injuries or body parts that have been worked hard...just the way it is:32 (11):



so is there a hope after my PCT the pain will go away ? I am using GLucosamine and Chondroitin as it should help joints and stuff, it's strange as when I use it i feel my elbows are more sensitive than usually so i guess it's working I just should take a time off for a while maybe.

Thank u.


----------



## jennerrator (May 16, 2018)

andy said:


> so is there a hope after my PCT the pain will go away ? I am using GLucosamine and Chondroitin as it should help joints and stuff, it's strange as when I use it i feel my elbows are more sensitive than usually so i guess it's working I just should take a time off for a while maybe.
> 
> Thank u.



If it’s not actually an injury it will fade and all is good or if you’re 50 and been training hard core for years...different story lol

Trust me, the shit I didn’t feel while on was amazing...as soon as off...different story and trust me, I know what I’m talking about due to actual injury :32 (17):


----------



## andy (May 16, 2018)

jennerrator50 said:


> If it’s not actually an injury it will fade and all is good or if you’re 50 and been training hard core for years...different story lol
> 
> Trust me, the shit I didn’t feel while on was amazing...as soon as off...different story and trust me, I know what I’m talking about due to actual injury :32 (17):



yeap, thanks for the input. it's just what I wanted to hear experienced guys/


----------



## jennerrator (May 16, 2018)

andy said:


> yeap, thanks for the input. it's just what I wanted to hear experienced guys/



Quite a few of us are...but I’m not a guy lol...goes both ways!!!


----------



## musclebird (May 19, 2018)

Hi Andy, 

I've dealt with a lot of elbow pain in my past and cured it by doing a few different things. The one thing I find to help the most is to go grab a bottle of aleve or generic sodium naproxen from Walmart. The next is attempt to stop working your triceps directly for the next week or two. What helped my terrible elbows was to keep them very warm while working out. I do this by wearing a sweater or using elbow wraps. There are very convenient slip on elbow wraps you can buy for cheap. I would also recommend using workout wraps while performing bench press or shoulder press to take the stress away from the elbow for the time being. As for Tricep exercises you may find that certain exercises hurt a lot and others do not. This is because of the mechanics of the elbow and how different angles and gravity can affect the joint. I find triceps kick backs are the friendliest on the elbow joint and skull crushers can destroy the elbow joint because of the way the elbow is loaded. Plan your routine with this in mind. If you'd like a bunch of elbow healthy tricep exercise variants, PM me and I will explain further in detail.   

People sometimes talk about pains after cycle... I used to get them until I realized the pain was cause by me and not the drugs. My strength always blew up on cycle along with my ego in the gym causing me to lift way too heavy. Unless you are a professional bodybuilder or sports athlete there is no need to push it heavy in the gym. If your diet is right and you are stimulating your muscles you will grow. Anyone who's just starting out please keep in mind the sky is the limit UNLESS you injure yourself. I have friends who have slipped disks squatting too much ending their workout career. They could have just chilled the **** out, fixed their diet and went on cycle to get twice as big without crippling themselves. We need to be in this for the long run. 

I hope your elbow pain fades with time, Man! Naproxen can really help. If you take naproxen and the pain goes away don't think you can just jump right back into it! It is to just take the inflammation away while your elbows heal. Elbows, Knees and wrists can sometimes take a REALLY long time to heal as well. Don't let this discourage you though. Just train smart and they will eventually return to normal.


----------



## jennerrator (May 20, 2018)

Lol...yes...yes...it’s us that cause the pain:32 (17):that’s the point for actual use..


----------



## ECKSRATED (May 21, 2018)

Coming off shouldn't leave u in pain so bad that u can't do a pushup. Some achy joints and sore muscles is normal but an actually injury is a different story. Take some rest and see how it feels in a week or so.


----------



## gymrat827 (May 21, 2018)

anyone try meloxicam...??  should be a good bit more potent that naproxen

I like it, i only use it 3-4 days a wk tho.


----------



## andy (May 22, 2018)

gonna try out naproxen, hope it helps. And yes, I first started to feel light pain in elbows just on scullcrushers I didn't pay enough attention. u live u learn.right


----------



## Rebornlite (May 22, 2018)

musclebird said:


> Hi Andy,
> 
> I've dealt with a lot of elbow pain in my past and cured it by doing a few different things. The one thing I find to help the most is to go grab a bottle of aleve or generic sodium naproxen from Walmart. The next is attempt to stop working your triceps directly for the next week or two. What helped my terrible elbows was to keep them very warm while working out. I do this by wearing a sweater or using elbow wraps. There are very convenient slip on elbow wraps you can buy for cheap. I would also recommend using workout wraps while performing bench press or shoulder press to take the stress away from the elbow for the time being. As for Tricep exercises you may find that certain exercises hurt a lot and others do not. This is because of the mechanics of the elbow and how different angles and gravity can affect the joint. I find triceps kick backs are the friendliest on the elbow joint and skull crushers can destroy the elbow joint because of the way the elbow is loaded. Plan your routine with this in mind. If you'd like a bunch of elbow healthy tricep exercise variants, PM me and I will explain further in detail.
> 
> ...


Really great post musclebird. Sound advice regarding  the weight room.


----------

